# What types of tri are there?



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

What types of tri colors are there?

And what type do you think this baby is?










I have more pictures if needed. Mom is black pied tan and dad is Siamese agouti splash.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Well you know he defernatly has 1 ch gene and is prob either black or agouti based. Other than that I guess you will need to Waite For his fur to come in.

Tri can be made up of any combo of the c dilution genes, which ones those are will effect how each base colour is diluted. 
I'd imagin base colours could be any non c diluted colour such as black/blue/choc/agouti/blue agouti/cinnamon/lilac/red. Not sure how pink eye diluted colours would work as most c genes with p genes end up looking pew.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Okay, I will try to get more pictures today. Do I have to wait for full fur? Or will fuzz work?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

not but as long as you can see colour easerly u should be able to tell


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here he is.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The splashing looks black so if that's right he is black based, as one parent was Siamese it will habe some sort of points. Check it's belly for any tan patches as if it's tan he will have a white belly and tan where the splashing is if there is any on his belly.
a/a Spl/# ch/# or at/a Spl/# ch/#


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

They are in CRAZY popcorn stage right now. So no belly shots for awhile. LOL. Mom was tan and his half sister who is pied has some tan on her belly. Here's another earlier picture...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Did u happen to notice its eye colour when it was a pinky? They will help narrow down its c genes.
If seen people call the tri by the splashing colour if that's how it's done it would be black tri colour I'd guess.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I want to say it was a dark pink eye. Is that called ruby eyed?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

If it is red eyed its Siamese or himi ch/ch ch/c if black eyed it's colour point baige (aka black eyes Siamese) ch/ce, it looks to pail to be Burmese ch/cch


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

The bigger one is a doe. The smaller is the buck from above. They have the same dad and their moms are sisters. Does that make them half siblings and cousins? Their dad is siamese agouti splash and the moms were both black tan pied. I think the doe is agouti. The different colors were so obvious when I compared them.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Beautiful! But gosh isn't that small one looking a bit ragged and scruffy? Is it ok? They have red eyes. 
Once again gorgeous!!


----------



## soekoe (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey 

I'm breeding tricollour for a while now...

Your tri's looks like a collour point beige tricolor or siamese tricollour 
And agouti based tricollour!

What kinds of tricollours are there?
Well tricollour has 3 collours obviously 

Always the collour white! But there can also be different ways to get white on a tricollour!
You have piebald, the usual!

But I have also banded tricollour and variegated tricollour!

But also hereford and rumpwhite could make a tri.

Then the other collours, I have had and have these tricollours:
Burmese tricollour
Collour point beige tricollour
Siamese tricollour
Agouti tricollour
coffee tricollour
creme tricollour

And then there is also blue tricollour and red tricollour (based with sable)

And then you sometimes have a case, well I had it several times, that the black spots on a collour point beige tricolor are not all black but also some coffee.
So it kind of looks like a four colloured mouse!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Feel free to post some pictures!

The small tri is just 4 weeks. Their coats seem to get bit scraggily after they are weaned for a week or two, then they plump up and get fluffier after that.


----------

